# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Bosnia Herzegovina

## julia90

*Bosnia Herzegovina
*
I'm quite fascinated about Balkan States and Ex-Jugoslavia.. this land is cross-cultured, with very fashinating landscapes, like beautiful mountains, and it's a young state... today still not know, and even less for turism.
The recent war past makes this piece of europe fashinating, and to discover.
As well as being a corner of Europe, not yet developed if compared to central and western european standards... that it's the bizarre thing, as well as the simplicity and dignity of people.
I have in mind my last trip, where at the frontier between Croatia and Bosnia, (a complete isolated area, in the mountains), the local guard asked our pullman for our food like italian snacks (there things like industrial snaks seem to not exhist there) and like a child, happy for his snaks, let us pass in Bosnia.

official tourism site: http://www.bhtourism.ba



Bosnia and Herzegovina is the heart shaped land that lies in the heart of southeast Europe. It is here that eastern and western civilizations met, sometimes clashed, but more often enriched and reinforced each other throughout its long and fascinating history. 

Bosnia and Herzegovina is a long name for a country that measures just over 50,000 km2. Bosnia covers the north and centre of the country with its name probably derived from '*bosana'*  an old Indo-European word meaning water, which Bosnia has no short of. 

The southern region of ancient Hum, ruled by *Herceg Stjepan (Duke Stjepan)*, was later named Herzegovina after the region was conquered by the invading Ottomans. Perhaps what is most important for the visitor to know today, though, is that Bosnia and Herzegovinais a stunningly beautiful country with a vast array of landscapes, cultures, traditions and people. And as the old cliche goes 'people make the place' – and BiH prides itself on its hospitality and treating our guests as if they were family members. And family we take to heart.




Images
*Sarajevo old town*




*Mostar (Stari Most=Old Bridge)
*

*Sutjeska National Park
*



*Medjugorje*



*
Kravica Waterfall*





Few lands can boast as the ancient crossroads of modern European civilization. The Balkan Peninsula itself is the bridge between Europe and Asia Minor, with BiH lying at the heart of it.

*It is here that the Byzantines from the east met the Romans from the West.
*It was here that the *Ottomans and the oriental cultures stayed for over 500 years* before falling to the *Austro-Hungarian Empire*, each bringing the treasures of their cultures and customs. 

The wonderful Ottoman bridges that span the mighty mountain rivers of Bosnia and Herzegovina truly bridge the many civilizations and cultures that call their homeland Bosnia and Herzegovina. *Here you will find an amazing blend of east and west*,  allowing you to cross bridges you never thought possible.

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Definitely one of the most interesting places to visit in Europe, thanks to its tormented and difficult history. I have wanted to visit Sarajevo for quite some time, but my current job is allowing me very little flexibility. You got me started again though, I want to visit the place before the place gets in shambles again...

----------


## julia90

> Definitely one of the most interesting places to visit in Europe, thanks to its tormented and difficult history. I have wanted to visit Sarajevo for quite some time, but my current job is allowing me very little flexibility. You got me started again though, I want to visit the place before the place gets in shambles again...


yep, it's fashinating because it's an absurd country, very atypical, for tourism.. when arriving in bosnia the Dalmatian coast is absolutely stunning and few habitated andfew touristy for a place like that..
in may/june we saw only a few germans roulottes (being german people very oriented on camper like tourism and nature), and some cars targed PL SLO (obviously), SVK, very few italians and some pullmans in slovenia/croatia full of romenian badants passing there in returning home probably from italy...


the Dalmatian Coast is a mix in similarity between north eastern Apulia Gargano and Sardinian Moonlike hintern lands

----------


## how yes no 3

before I start talking

admistrators, please do not merge my new account with previous one, as that has in previous attempt, made my account not usable (getting "server too busy" message almost every time I try to load a page or submit a comment on the forum when logged in, and having my posts achieved after zillion trials look messed up due to losing all empty lines and many spaces) 


Bosnia and Hercegovina is country of proud mountain people (and people of recent origin from mountains) divided in 3 religions and hence 3 nations, speaking the same language. Presence of 3 religions and 3 nations of little differences, led to what is in psychology known as "nationalism of little differences", which combined with the harsh nature of mountain people (as elsewhere in the world) lead to recent periods of war hell.

----------


## Marko Horvatek

9 eur per night in center of Sarajevo! AND you get extra discounts in local restaurants, pubs and nightclubs... Flagadorm.com

----------

